# My Mainecoon (Jack) needs a 1yr Foster Home



## John Davies (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi,
I have an adorable 3yr old male Maine Coon called Jack.
I need to find him a Foster Home for 2015 as I'll be working abroad.
(I'd like to collect him again at the beginning of 2016, so I'm looking for a loving foster home for 12 months). I would take him with me but it's a really long flight and I think where I'm going would be too hot for him.

He's not used to main roads so I need to ensure any new foster home is rural (he currently lives in a barn on a farm estate).

He's a pure bred Maine Coon, neutered, utterly gorgeous and likes the good life! He eats like a horse however!

I'd be willing to pay for his board and lodgings. The most important thing is that I find him a suitable home that will look after him for 12 months. 

If anyone is interested or knows of anyone who might be, then please get in touch. Ideally in Hertfordshire or adjacent county.

Many thanks.

John Davies


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hi John,

I can help you with your beautiful boy Jack.
I do breed Maine Coons, so have excellent knowledge about them, I live in Oxfordshire.

Happy to foster for the year for you, I don't ask for any payment for my time, I get cuddles which is enough for me, all I ask is food is covered.


----------



## John Davies (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi,

Many thanks for your kind offer of help. Much appreciated.
I have found an even better solution since I posted this however, as my parents are now going to live in my house next year and look after Jack for me (so he doesn't get stressed from moving home!).

Thanks again.


John


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Perfect solution, glad all is sorted for Jack.


----------

